# Is the Burmuda Triangle a SciFi concept?



## Dean (Jan 19, 2006)

I have long been interested in the mystery of the Burmuda Triangle, A place where ships and planes disappear in a most startlingly unusual sort of way. I dont know if this is all just poppycock or if something is really going on there. As is usual in the Science Fiction genre, fiction imitates life. I have seen numerous films and documentaries on the triangle and I often wonder if this is real, or, are there genuine explainable answers to why these media enhanced disapperances happen?  So does that make the burmuda triangle a viable SF concept?  It seems to happen in a pattern, like the late 70's  VonDanikens "The Chariots of the Gods?"  and in the late 90's there were a spate of UFO sightings...In Mexico (!) Is there a pattern? could there be a really new twist on the way these "supernatural" things seem to happen cyclically?  I am new to this forum, and I hope this is energetic virginal thought, but I also hope to open a discussion of these events. Are we so sick (periodically) of the real world that on occaision we all tend to look toward the extreme, and find ourselves with our compasses spining in a greenish fog? Information on the triangle seems cyclic, and further it seems boarderline, just beleivable enough to make us curious, and just far fetched enough to make us skeptical, Do you get a " funny feeling " when you read or view information on the Devils Triangle?  I will do my best to feild the samples over the next few weaks to see what you have to say about it.


----------



## dreamwalker (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, never seen so many questions in one post!
I used to be really captivated with stories of the Triagnle, I think it's the mystery of what happened in those peoples last few moments, and the fact that we'll never actually know.
The thing about the Burmuda Triagnle that grabs so many peoples imagination is that it's a defined area in which (sea and air) "unexplained" phenomina has occured (with witnessnes) and well documented disapearances have happened over recorded history.

I'll be happy for you to give me some facts etc! most of my knowledge on the subject is pretty hazy as it was mainly in childhood I used to think about such things.


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 19, 2006)

*I am always up for a good paranormal story, it would be most dissopointing if everything in our world can be rationally explained by science.
Like you I have seen many mystery programs on the burmuda triangle and it does seem like there is a startaling high number of disserpearences within the triangle.
However it might just be co-incidental, you know how many conspiricy theories there are out there, and the public thirst for them is not waning only expanding. 
 It seems as long as the word 'unexplained' is attached to these things the media jumps on the band wagon.
To be honest I do hope that this will stay a mystery, its nice to know about these occurences and be that little bit apprehensive if I ever fly through the burmuda triangle.*


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 19, 2006)

My grandmother's first husband was flying the Startiger, a BSAA plane, when it dissapeared in the area of the Bermuda Triangle... no details are really known though.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Jan 19, 2006)

The way I understand the mysteries of the Bermuda triangle is that various objects disappear with-in a particular area. Given that I am correct in this, I'll go on to say that I believe a reason for this will be found one day, and as much as I would like that reason to be an X-filesy 'there's an alien spacecraft grounded in the ocean', I think there will be a far more scientific reason such as a magnetism thing. You know, opposites attract ... so there's like different sorts of minerals in the coral that pull in opposite directions, causing a vortex type thing, and anything that gets pulled into the vortex disappears only to reappear once it's travelled so far as not to be affected by the vortex ...
Go on, discredit me ... I'm sure this theory has already been proposed somewhere


----------



## Dean (Jan 19, 2006)

Absolutely Fantastic! Thanks to all for the enthusiasm, and an actual report by the relative of one of the souls lost there, Please dont mistake my excitement as morbid. I had considered Magnetism as well, There are many hypothesis for what truly happens there, why there never seems to be any wreakage, and as frequently a mystery surrounding each disappearance. I feel hopeful that one day all will be revealled. I have to fall back on "hitchhiker"  "_Dont Panic"_  (in very friendly letters.) It is my experience that many times a mystery is only that until someone see's through it to an explanation. Perhaps there is an interdimensional nexus of some kind located in there somewhere, and people, ships or planes get "oopsed" into it, and if they are then aware of the backdoor to "Heaven" or an "intergalactic filling station", well "God,or Aliens, or ?" cant send them back here with the knowledge so he sets them up in a "like new" dimension untill all IS revealled. I am an optimist, I like to think there is a benevolent solution to it all. That is the "What If" and thats the bottom line of it being a Viable subject for discussion by Sci-Fi fans, we have a slightly imaginative side of being sceintists, we might come up with an explanation. Thanks for all the fish!


----------



## Robert M. Blevins (Jan 25, 2006)

Bermuda Triangle? 
Guess what, the Bermuda Triangle is a *very distant* second to another place on Earth where people and airplanes go missing in *much greater numbers:*

*Alaska.*
Yes, that's right. *Alaska*, and the general area surrounding the state has sucked up planes and people by the thousands, most of them without a trace. No ships, though. But, if you are comparing numbers about unsolved disappearances, Alaska wins out over Bermuda Triangle hands down...

The native Alaskans even have a phrase to describe anyone who goes out into the wilderness, either by plane or on foot and never returns. They just say he 'went missing.' Then, everyone understands what is meant.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 25, 2006)

Well Dean, I believe they've come up with a possible explanation for the ships that dissapear, in that there is possibly a vent somewhere that releases huge gushes of air bubbles at random intervals, and if they surface underneath a boat, it then sinks. Unfortunately, they haven't found any evidence of such a vent, or ever seen it happen Nice theory though.

I'm technically not his relative, either, my dad was from my grandmother's second marriage

If you're interested in looking at specific Bermuda dissapearences, the Star Tiger is a very interesting case. There was a mysterious string of letters and numbers transmitted just before contact was lost, and no one has been able to work out what they meant, not in 50 years...


----------



## edott (Jan 25, 2006)

I guess after the mini-series there is a lot of talk about the triangle again. The triangle can probably be sci-fi or fantasy, mattering on what type of eplanation you want to use when explaing it. but robert is right a lot more people go missing in alaska than anywhere else.


----------



## Dean (Jan 27, 2006)

I know there is also the china sea area, alot of similar types of mysterious happenings there as well, Thanks to everyone who contributed, I am off to seek the "Star Tiger" and its mysterious string of letters and numbers. fascinating.


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 30, 2006)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> Well Dean, I believe they've come up with a possible explanation for the ships that dissapear, in that there is possibly a vent somewhere that releases huge gushes of air bubbles at random intervals, and if they surface underneath a boat, it then sinks. Unfortunately, they haven't found any evidence of such a vent, or ever seen it happen Nice theory though.



*Did you see the program about this too?

I think it is a very plausable theory, now all we need to do is find that vent!
*


----------



## Robert M. Blevins (Feb 4, 2006)

Just because ships vanish or planes with inexperienced pilots run out of gas over the ocean does not prove the existence of the Triangle...
It is mostly hype. Ask the locals. They make money on the entire myth, but they know better.


----------



## Omega (Feb 4, 2006)

Has anyone dis-proved the existence of the Triangle?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 4, 2006)

No, but in the same way no one had disproved that Elvis is still alive...


----------

